# Colts Smooth Taste Sweets? New design? Weird?



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm a little dumfounded right now. My stepdad gave me a pack of these "cigars". They're called Colts Smooth Taste Sweets.

I'm sure we all know what the brand Colts is, but I've never seen this new package design, nor have I ever heard of the flavour before.

The ONLY information google brings up about these "cigars" is a few Japanese webpages. (I'm guessing Japan got the flavour first. Maybe? The package design does remind me of something from Asia.)

The cigar is wrapped in a black papery/plasticy wrapper (that has a yellow checkmark/swoosh on it), and the "cigar" inside looks like a normal colt.

He got these at the border.

Heres a pic. Maybe someone here can help?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

looks like the canadian equivalent of black and milds, swisher , or tiparillo. I think you should live up to your subtitle- Reviewing Every Cigar. And tell us . If you dont like them give them to some homeless person, surely they will appreciate it. I know here in America where cigars are not taxed like cigarettes, there have been a number "cigars" basically cigarettes with homoginized wrappers and they are like 1.75 a pack. So smoke one and report back, it should take you like 10 min to smoke one it looks like.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Havent got a chance to smoke one yet. Probably not gonna. They smell funky.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, come on, how bad can they be, people here often smoke cigars that have a barn yard smell.oke:


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats right! Some smell like actual cow shit, and are still great cigars.


----------

